# Penn Slammer 760



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Was wonderin if anyone has got one of these reels? because i was thinkin of getting one for my heavy duty offshore rig. They seem to have a good writeup and are penns top of the line reels, with a really good drag system, like the drags in okuma vs and salina reels. (dual force drag)


----------



## hawk (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Chrissy Im about to purchase two 950 Penn spinfisher reels BUT i think it is a bit off a toss up between them they are both high performance reels . I think you will not be at all disappointed with the slammer at all . :lol: Tightlines Hawk


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Cant comment on the Slammer but I have a few Penns and I like em, handle the salt punisnment well. Cant go wrong with a Penn IMHO.


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Cheers fellas,will have slammer for the coming pelagic season. Watchout cobes & Macks lol :twisted:


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

My old Penn spinfisher lasted so much saltwater punishment and got me heaps of fish over the years. I've now got the baby Slammer 260 and it has already landed kings to 76cm, very happy! A big Slammer would be a weapon, though pretty heavy I'd imagine.

Dave


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Im not too fussed about the weight,though i dont think it is any heavier than a spheros 14000,i just want a hardy weapon. :twisted:


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

Chrissy, What line do you intend to run? Maybe you could run the next size down. The 760 Slammer is 610grams and the 560 Slammer is 550grams. 1200/1400 Spheros are over 800grams.


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Planning on running 30-40lb braid on a jig rod,mainly for livebaiting and trollin.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Chrissy
I am a big fan of the Penn reels, but I have only bought the ones made in the USA. Make sure, if possible, you avoid the Made in China ones, as I believe they are certainly not built in the same way. Although Penn denies there is any difference, from all the forums I have read, the general consensus is the same. Buy Made in USA. Check out Ebay, as they have some good USA made Penn reels for sale.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

hi i use penns china and usa made both the same as far as i can tell great kayak reels easy to strip and service good line capacity weight isnt an issue as i am rarely casting and retrieving endlessly with it i use the ss models


----------



## Abner (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi Chrissy,
Just on the Penn Reels, I have the smaller 4600l Live Liner,as well as 9 other Penn ss models,
including game reels,Internationals etc. I love them,very strong and serviceable,brass and stainless,
they are the tractors of fishing reels,bit clunky but they are tough,Usa models are getting scarce now
all the bigger SS reels are china made,and I have the 950 chinese,still USA quality,and has accounted for some big
Golden trevally at Coral Bay.I also have Shimano and Daiwa and ABU all good reels.
Hope whatever you decide gives you good service.
Ab


----------



## Slim (Mar 4, 2008)

I was chatting with Jack Erskine about the chinese vs the US grade of the SS reels. He said that for the moment at least the quality would be nearly equal, but as the penn QA inspectors start to spend less and less time at the plant, then watch out

FOr those that don't know who Jack is, he is a legend of fishing in Cairns and designed the drag system for the top end penns


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

I've been using Penns ever since i started fishing, and i've been a beach mad fisho for 10 years now. I have both old and new Penns, Spinfishers, US made, and a new 6500SSM and 8500SSM both Chinese made. Ive had all these apart at some stage, and the newies, i pull down on purchase and regrease etc. Ther are definatley differences. The main gear in the Chinese built reels is no longer brass, but an aluminium alloy. Still well built, but probably not quite as hardy as the old ones. There are a few other differences in the other components also, like swapping brass for alloys. I think you will find that a lot of the "top" brands use the same or similar alloys now, and there are very few new reels with main gears made from anything but alloy, excepting the Finn Noirs that i know have S/S componentry. They are still excellent reels, and fantastic value for money. But they arent the Indestructable reels of old, but more on parr now with everything else out there. They do have a full metal body, at least from the 6500SSM upwards, spool, bail arms etc, which a lot of new stuff doesnt. They are also beatiful and smooth, even under load, with excellent line capacity.
The Slammers i dont know a lot about, but i know guys are using them for ***** jigging, and they are proving to be reliable, with big poundage braid lines, so must be pretty solid.
At the end of the day, being Chinese built isint uncommon in todays market, i think many of the big brands are built there. So dont hold that against them.


----------



## V8rob (Oct 3, 2007)

I like my Penn reels and I was intending to invest in a Slammer, though I read several forum threads reference drivetrain failure in the Slammer models. It might be worth doing a bit of research before parting with your hard earned cash. I opted for a Shimano 8000 Baitrunner in the end, might not be tough enough for for your needs, though I've personally landed 100lb+ tarpon (taking up to 3 hours - I fish light!) without any issues.


----------



## Lincolnmoone (Nov 24, 2007)

from what i have heard there nice reels


----------

